# DIY Vivariums



## CrisisMajor (Sep 26, 2010)

Is it worth making your own Vivs if you have the time/skills/tools?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

depends on the reason for wanting to build one. if it's due to cost then you seem to be able to pick up the Vivexotic ones fairly cheap.
If it's for a bigger viv or a bespoke size then it's well worth doing... or even if you want them all identical


----------



## CrisisMajor (Sep 26, 2010)

I think my main reason to do it would just be for the fun and experience. Also because hopefully it would be quite cheap to build a say double or small stack than get a few pre-made ones.

Not really sure what I'm after atm. Just looking for some advice atm I guess 

I will have to upgrade the size for my Corn Snake sometime in the not too distant future : victory:


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

You forgot to add an option for the rewarding element of building something yourself


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

definately worth doing then, just make sure you get your measurements spot on or you end up with a half built viv and another trip for more wood.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

CrisisMajor said:


> Not really sure what I'm after atm. Just looking for some advice atm I guess
> :


If your after a guide heres a good one. The pictures are pretty screwy but iirc I was able to get a word document version of the guide off the guy.

How to build a vivarium


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

i like to build my own due to the fact i can build to the exact size i want and incorporate features that i want. I also depending on what is going to be kept in the viv will waterproof it better than any shop bought wooden melamine could be.


----------



## CrisisMajor (Sep 26, 2010)

Here's my first design for a 24" x 18" x 18" MDF Vivarium:


----------



## CrisisMajor (Sep 26, 2010)

And an alternate render with glass door open:


----------



## courseithurts (Dec 29, 2010)

*my new boa*

custom built vivs are much better if you want something you cant buy standard but if you can buy it standard then theres hardley any point in going to the effort of making it


----------



## CrisisMajor (Sep 26, 2010)

*?*

Lovely snake! But not relevant to the thread ... :whistling2:


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

courseithurts said:


> custom built vivs are much better if you want something you cant buy standard but if you can buy it standard then theres hardley any point in going to the effort of making it


So if you have the skill and know how to build the vivarium what ever size it is you WILL save money......I think thats a good point:whistling2:


----------



## courseithurts (Dec 29, 2010)

CrisisMajor said:


> Lovely snake! But not relevant to the thread ... :whistling2:


 i no lol it was edited strate away i had 2 windows open and was posting it at the same time and got confused with switchin 2 photobucket un here etc lol i did edit it strate away though


----------



## courseithurts (Dec 29, 2010)

leecb0 said:


> So if you have the skill and know how to build the vivarium what ever size it is you WILL save money......I think thats a good point:whistling2:


 but 99% of the time your not going to save money


----------



## CrisisMajor (Sep 26, 2010)

courseithurts said:


> but 99% of the time your not going to save money


I don't agree with this. If you've got the tools I reckon a lot of the time it can be a real money saver!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

it depends on the size really. If you're making a 3ft viv out of beech contiboard then you'll need an 8ft x 18nch and a 6ft x 18inch sheet to have a hard back. So that's round about £35 a B&Q prices.
Then you need the runners, vents, glass and handles

If you compare the price to the vx36 then you're not saving a massive amount.

Vivexotic Vx36 Ellmau Beech - Surrey Pet Supplies


Obviously if you use MDF or something else you can buy in sheets then you'll save; but people like Vivexotics can get the bulk prices on everything that we can't which brings their prices down.


----------



## stevemusson (Oct 16, 2010)

For a standard size like you've designed it would be much cheaper to buy something like a vivexotic vx24 (look for them on ebay) I bought the 48 inch version for £88.95 including delivery for my beardies and I work in a diy shop so I worked out it would cost more than that just for the wood without the fittings, glass runners and toughened glass doors. There's also people on here who make custom ones fairly cheap too. The only real reason for doing it is for your own personal enjoyment and if that's yo:2thumb:ur thing then go for it!


----------



## courseithurts (Dec 29, 2010)

CrisisMajor said:


> I don't agree with this. If you've got the tools I reckon a lot of the time it can be a real money saver!


yer but it all depends on what materials etc and also if you take into consideration the time it takes to build it say it took you 3 hours to build it its cost you 3 hours of your time so depending on what you earn a hour (say £15 advrage) thats 45 quid its cost you there say its cost you 45 quid for materials as well thats £90 strate away and if your only building a 3 ft viv or what ever you can pick um up for 50 quid. dont get me wrong building your own viv is good as you can look at it and think yer i built that and it can be excatly how you want it but as for saving money i dont think most people do


----------



## courseithurts (Dec 29, 2010)

Meko said:


> Obviously if you use MDF or something else you can buy in sheets then you'll save; but people like Vivexotics can get the bulk prices on everything that we can't which brings their prices down.


 but then its also varnish on top if u use mdf and then theres little things lke glue to glue the runners on and screws etc


----------



## CrisisMajor (Sep 26, 2010)

courseithurts said:


> but then its also varnish on top if u use mdf and then theres little things lke glue to glue the runners on and screws etc


Well as I'm planning on making a few of the same size it should be worth all the little bits!


----------



## stevemusson (Oct 16, 2010)

Depends how many you're gonna make. If it's a lot then maybe you could contact someone like norboard (b&q supplier) directly for the wood but if it's about money as opposed to the satisfaction of building your own vivs then people like vivexotic do bulk order discounts


----------



## courseithurts (Dec 29, 2010)

CrisisMajor said:


> Well as I'm planning on making a few of the same size it should be worth all the little bits!


 yer if you do that hopefuly you end up saving a little i made my own as i did not have a choice due to what i wanted but it ended up costing alot more than a standard one all depends on who you know etc to get the wood etc from as your time if your enjoying making it it does not matter realy so if you get materials cheep then your laphing


----------



## Vern26 (Jul 6, 2009)

I made an old book case i got for free into VIVs by getting runners and glass, it saved me money because only had to pay for glass and runners, but if i had to buy wood as well probably wouldn't have saved me much if anything at all.


----------



## CrisisMajor (Sep 26, 2010)

Cheers for all the advice guys 

Here are some more pics:



















Added the mulit-plug and Ministat for good affect


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

CrisisMajor said:


> Is it worth making your own Vivs if you have the time/skills/tools?


given the choice, yes everytime. pick the spot where "the abode" is to be placed and build to required specs : victory: plus, as already stated, the self satisfaction of your endeavours. b & q and the likes will cut so many pieces for free too so that helps and always get quotes for glass first. don't buy toughened unless it is specific to critter kept. what c a d program you using, if any?. designed for stackability too i see.

good luck with the project(s)


----------



## CrisisMajor (Sep 26, 2010)

s6t6nic6l said:


> given the choice, yes everytime. pick the spot where "the abode" is to be placed and build to required specs : victory: plus, as already stated, the self satisfaction of your endeavours. b & q and the likes will cut so many pieces for free too so that helps and always get quotes for glass first. don't buy toughened unless it is specific to critter kept. what c a d program you using, if any?. designed for stackability too i see.
> 
> good luck with the project(s)


Atm I'm using PTC Pro Desktop. We used it at Sixth Form in technology. It's pretty basic but you get good results and can output engineering drawings so can be pretty helpful.

I am now thinking of making them mate properly with recesses and some sort of bracket or clip system.


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

CrisisMajor said:


> Atm I'm using PTC Pro Desktop. We used it at Sixth Form in technology. It's pretty basic but you get good results and can output engineering drawings so can be pretty helpful. ****:thumb:****
> 
> I am now thinking of making them mate properly with recesses and some sort of bracket or clip system.


do i assume you have a workshop at your disposal? 
will be designing a corn snake habitat myself soon, which i've been commisioned to build for someone.

anyway, keep the designs and ideas coming this way and hopefully we'll see a build thread from yourself soon :2thumb:


----------



## CrisisMajor (Sep 26, 2010)

s6t6nic6l said:


> do i assume you have a workshop at your disposal?
> will be designing a corn snake habitat myself soon, which i've been commisioned to build for someone.
> 
> anyway, keep the designs and ideas coming this way and hopefully we'll see a build thread from yourself soon :2thumb:


You assume wrong. Atm I have a few screwdrivers but when I manage to get home I will have some basic tools at my disposal. However I will also try and get into the Uni workshop if possible.

I'll probably do a do a blog about it, and start a thread on here too :2thumb:


----------



## I love tortioes (Jul 20, 2009)

hi matey go for it make your own viv stacks u will save money trust and u make them how u want them too i always make my own viv tables etc as i love to make things lol but the thing as for the time it takes you it dont matter cause it for your self thats how i look at it :2thumb:


----------



## CrisisMajor (Sep 26, 2010)

Well 58.54% say worth it for the money saving and flexibility of design. Looks like I'll keep planning this project then.

I hope to do some custom electrics on the viv(s) cus I might do a double viv and don't want to have to have a mess of wires and multiplugs as I already do :lol2:

:no1:


----------



## River Zora (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm currently in the process of building a Viv Stack akin to this sorta thing, chipboard from B&Q etc. Loving every minute! 

Wondering if anyone knows a decent glazier/sheet glass supplier in the Dartford/Bexley/North West Kent/South East London area? Don't really know where to start looking!


----------



## CrisisMajor (Sep 26, 2010)

River Zora said:


> I'm currently in the process of building a Viv Stack akin to this sorta thing, chipboard from B&Q etc. Loving every minute!
> 
> Wondering if anyone knows a decent glazier/sheet glass supplier in the Dartford/Bexley/North West Kent/South East London area? Don't really know where to start looking!


Let me google that for you

:lol2:


----------



## CrisisMajor (Sep 26, 2010)

This is my current design for a double 2.5' x 1.5' x 1.5' vivarium. 4mm glass doors. No vents atm but will be integrated into this design asap!


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

CrisisMajor said:


> Well 58.54% say worth it for the money saving and flexibility of design. Looks like I'll keep planning this project then.
> 
> I hope to do some custom electrics on the viv(s) cus I might do a double viv and don't want to have to have a mess of wires and multiplugs as I already do :lol2:
> 
> :no1:


to be honest the money saving part does'nt come into the equation for my own builds, it's the whole concept of planning and building to the specifications of your own and the inhabitants requirements and, again, the rewarding factor of your endeavours.

but most of all, i like the wa..........i mean, take your time with the project : victory:


----------



## CrisisMajor (Sep 26, 2010)

s6t6nic6l said:


> to be honest the money saving part does'nt come into the equation for my own builds, it's the whole concept of planning and building to the specifications of your own and the inhabitants requirements and, again, the rewarding factor of your endeavours.
> 
> but most of all, i like the wa..........i mean, take your time with the project : victory:


Yeah I came to the conclusion that I may not save money but I'll have fun and a good sense of pride in my work.

Also, I love designing this stuff instead of doing my Electronics Coursework :lol2:


----------



## River Zora (Oct 16, 2010)

CrisisMajor said:


> Let me google that for you
> 
> :lol2:


:yeahright:

I have googled it  But that doesn't help me out! I know the sorta thing I need, but is it best to go independent glazier or a chain? Do I contact the glaziers direct or do I go for the sites that have prices up etc.

When I said I didn't know where to start, I meant I have no idea- Google can't help me if I don't know what I'm searching for


----------



## CrisisMajor (Sep 26, 2010)

River Zora said:


> :yeahright:
> 
> I have googled it  But that doesn't help me out! I know the sorta thing I need, but is it best to go independent glazier or a chain? Do I contact the glaziers direct or do I go for the sites that have prices up etc.
> 
> When I said I didn't know where to start, I meant I have no idea- Google can't help me if I don't know what I'm searching for


I see. Well I have a Glass Supplier the next road from me and I contacte them for a quote and it ended up quite expensive.

I think your best would be to order some cut-to-size glass online from somewhere in the country, or to go to a local place once you find it and ask them if they can do you something and for what price.

If all else fails try something like this: DIY Plastics

Not sure everyone would agree, but I think a nice thick bit of plastic would do the job :2thumb:


----------



## courseithurts (Dec 29, 2010)

CrisisMajor said:


> I see. Well I have a Glass Supplier the next road from me and I contacte them for a quote and it ended up quite expensive.
> 
> I think your best would be to order some cut-to-size glass online from somewhere in the country, or to go to a local place once you find it and ask them if they can do you something and for what price.
> 
> ...


 contact a viv supplyer for glass and buy some replacement glass for the size viv your going to build as its so much cheeper replacement glass for a 4ft viv from reptial one was 5 quid at trade (so prob 10quid shop price)for both bits shame i did not know this b4 i ordered my glass from a proper glass place lol


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

River Zora said:


> :yeahright:
> 
> I have googled it  But that doesn't help me out! I know the sorta thing I need, but is it best to go independent glazier or a chain? Do I contact the glaziers direct or do I go for the sites that have prices up etc.
> 
> When I said I didn't know where to start, I meant I have no idea- Google can't help me if I don't know what I'm searching for


 
you're buying glass, it's the same wherever it comes from so just phone around all your local glaziers for prices and go with the cheapest price for what you want.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

built this little fella a couple of years ago - 6'x4'x21"
central divider only comes as far forward as the glass runners - allows 95% access to either viv on that level


----------



## CrisisMajor (Sep 26, 2010)

alan1 said:


> built this little fella a couple of years ago - 6'x4'x21"
> central divider only comes as far forward as the glass runners - allows 95% access to either viv on that level
> 
> image


Nice stack! What sort of wiring setup do you have? Just multiplugs or something more sophisticated?

I'm going to start designing some tidy control system with just one plug per 2 vivs/stack :2thumb:


----------



## CrisisMajor (Sep 26, 2010)

:2thumb:Looks like I'll be making my own vivs then


----------

